# ماهي مواقع شركة انبي



## ايمن شعبان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهي مواقع شركة انبي فى سويس أو فى الصحراء الغربية أو في سيناء


----------



## engineermsm (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم على حد علمي أنها شركة استشارات فى مجال البترول ومقرها آخر عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر ولا توجد لها مواقع باسمها لانها شركة تصميم وليست مالكة للآبار .. ولكنا تصمم لعدد كبير من المواقع فى مصر طبعا بحكم انها اشهر شركة استئارية فى مجال البترول فى مصر


----------

